# Fragrance at Bedtime?



## SassyAuburn (Jan 26, 2012)

I probably know what you all are thinking but take that idea out of your head right now. With no "goals" in mind, do any of you like to wear a light scent, perfume or body mist at bedtime? I like the feeling of being girlie and sexy (even if I am wearing my sweat pants and old beer tshirt) at bedtime. Sometimes I'll go with a familiar scent, sometimes I'll try a new swatch in a magazine, sometimes I'll just lotion up my arms and legs with something I like.

Am I alone when doing this? Does anyone else like to just smell like more than just  sleep when putting on their jammies?And if your answer is yes, what do you like to wear or do you mix it up???


----------



## Karren (Jan 26, 2012)

I smell a lot like tooth paste... Does that count? Lol.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 26, 2012)

ROFLMAO! I love you Karren!

I will use one of my favorite philosophy lotions before bed. One b/c we have forced hot air heat, so it's dry as hell in this house and 2 b/c I like to smell good before getting into bed. I also put on clean undies b/c Lord knows I dont wanna have to be taken to the hopsital(God Forbid) in the middle of the night all stinky and with dirty underwear on!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jan 26, 2012)

@Karren - LOL!

Well, yeah actually - I shower and lotion with my Bath &amp; Body Works goodies, so Im always smelling of something.  Also, I use Skin So Soft bath oil after I shower on occassion and that always gives my skin a nice soft scent that my S/O loves... so, without really thinking about it, I guess I do use "perfume" before I go to bed.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jan 26, 2012)

I always rub some perfumed body lotion on myself before getting into bed. I swear it helps me sleep better if I'm smelling pretty stuff lol.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 26, 2012)

If I do smell like anything,  it's my clove soap and toothpaste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BombDiggity (Jan 26, 2012)

I use The Body Shop's Deep Sleep Dreamy Pillow &amp; Body Mist.. I don't use it every night, but when I do I love it, it smells citrusy and relaxing.. Plus it makes me sleep like a baby =)


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't but I do know that some scents are suppose to help you sleep better like lavender, chamomile, sweet orange, and marjoram.


----------



## Johnnie (Jan 26, 2012)

No, I couldn't. It would give me a headache I'm sure.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 27, 2012)

I usually have a shower before bed to get rid of any kinds of scents - hairspray, perfume etc.  I don't want to put more on.  I like the smell of clean hair and my moisturizer.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 27, 2012)

I absolutely wear perfume to bed, I have since my single days long ago! It took Louie some time to get used to, and I had to tweak my routine a bit to accomodate his sensitive little nostrils, but in the end he realized that a pleasant scent helps me sleep. I generally go light and use a body spray cologne, and usually a fruity or citrus scent or a splash or 4711. When it's really cold and my skin gets dry I'll just use a scented body butter--my favorites are The Body Shop Satsuma (I've never forgiven them for discontinuing the perfume oil!), Korres Wild Rose, and 88 Orange.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 12, 2012)

I thought I was the only one that does this! I don't do it every night but often enough when the mood hits! I also put on deodorant at night and everyonce in awhile use sprays such as lavender on my linen and pillow that are intended to help me relax and sleep better.


----------



## cosmeticsugar (Mar 12, 2012)

i always spray perfume into my pillows, and wake up smelling it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't spray perfume on my pillow all the time, but when I do, I usually use Cabotine. It's my favorite scent and is rather soothing when I'm falling asleep. I sometimes use the Bath and Body Works body sprays too.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

My grandmother used to spray perfume on her pillows. I don't know what it was, but it smelled really good and it helped me go to sleep quickly.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 30, 2012)

I like feeling shower fresh before bed so don't spray on anything.  My hubby however always sprays on a splash of Acqua Di Gio before bed which I love &lt;3


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 2, 2012)

I do, but have no idea why since I live alone.  I work in healthcare with patients all day, so I cant wear any fragrance during working hours, so maybe I just like to smell something good before drifting off to sleep. 

This is a little off topic, but has anyone else noticed that Chanel fragrances seem to go bad quickly?  It doesnt seem to matter where I purchase them.   My favorite evening out with my boyfreind fragrance is Chanel Allure Sensualle, which I purchased directly from Chanel, and it started to smell bad after about 6 months.  Tonight I put on Chanel # 5 Premiere, which I purchased at Sephora a few months ago, and it now stinks.  LIke I said, I cant wear it to work, so perfumes tend to last me a long time.  I havent noticed this with other brands.  Is this the normal shelf life of a fragrance?


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do, but have no idea why since I live alone.  I work in healthcare with patients all day, so I cant wear any fragrance during working hours, so maybe I just like to smell something good before drifting off to sleep.
> 
> This is a little off topic, but has anyone else noticed that Chanel fragrances seem to go bad quickly?  It doesnt seem to matter where I purchase them.   My favorite evening out with my boyfreind fragrance is Chanel Allure Sensualle, which I purchased directly from Chanel, and it started to smell bad after about 6 months.  Tonight I put on Chanel # 5 Premiere, which I purchased at Sephora a few months ago, and it now stinks.  LIke I said, I cant wear it to work, so perfumes tend to last me a long time.  I havent noticed this with other brands.  Is this the normal shelf life of a fragrance?


I really like getting the perfume samples from Birchbox and when I shop at Sephora, but I'm really starting to appreciate the samples now!  I just threw an almost full bottle of Chanel in the trash.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 30, 2012)

I always wear something to bed!  Sometimes the lavender aromatherapy stuff from Bath and Body Works, sometimes Yogini or Eau Fling by Harvey Prince (Yogini reminds me of relaxing incense, Eau Fling has some lavender notes), sometimes other various lotions or sprays with vanilla and/or lavender in them.


----------



## TayLauren (May 14, 2012)

I always spritz on something before bed...usually a super light body mist like the Dove cucumber scent. During the summer I like anything coconutty, like Yves Rocher Coconut or Victoria's Secret Coconut Passion.


----------



## Pashop VN (Oct 3, 2019)

Buy body mist victoria secret at pashop.vn 's the best


----------

